# Royal Wedding Meet (Revived)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Seamus has kindly reminded me in another post that there was talk of a Royal wedding party meet here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-96668-days0-orderasc-0.html

I do believe nothing was set up as at the time we didnt have the dates.

I know the Funsters are having one so are we? Maybe we could just gate crash theirs? 8O (actually im a member so technically it wouldnt be gate crashing, you could all be my guests)

I know nothing of these things but I thought as Seamus had mentioned it again in the other thread I would see what you think.

Cheers
BD


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

hika barry d ot sure if i am onth rightbthread, one ting \i no jeesas struggli here I';m only kiddin ye'se on so viva ra republic


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I shall be in Provence - anyone want a street party down there?


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

shame you can't take your MH here:

http://www.camproyale.co.uk/location/

I'm NOT sleeping in a tent


----------

